# Thread was just getting interesting --



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

-- and it's locked --

http://socalsoccer.com/threads/anaheim-surf-06-disqualified-from-state-cup.1675/


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Feb 10, 2017)

Any thoughts as to why?

Never seen that happen and there have been worse threads


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 10, 2017)

Well the whole site "got hacked" when things started getting crazy last time.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe somebody threatened the site admin that they were going to file lawsuit for slander or something silly like that.  Yes, sad to see it locked...was fun while it lasted.


----------



## espola (Feb 10, 2017)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Maybe somebody threatened the site admin that they were going to file lawsuit for slander or something silly like that.  Yes, sad to see it locked...was fun while it lasted.


The obvious recourse for the site admin would be to hand over the contact info for the slanderers - after presentation of the appropriate warrant, of course.


----------



## Concernedparent (Feb 10, 2017)

Below is the post in the 06 forum but its important everyone know the corruptness and ridiculousness of CalSouth.  The adults responsible for implementing the rules have chosen to overturn the ruling and dismiss their own core values.

While there has been a ton of information already posted, it is probably time to just put all the information (notice I did not use the term facts because those are becoming harder and harder to come by) out there. None of this is meant to hurt the child but to raise a very serious issue. It is also because some CalSouth Board members have chosen to completely go against the investigation authority and mountains of evidence that points to an 'ineligible' player playing through the games to date.

But, before anything else gets said, lets all remember that this is about a 10/11 year old child. The adults surrounding this situation are the ones that this is about and the lessons that come out of this.

So, lets now get to the information and let people make their own decision on what is true. Last week a number of rumors were swirling that there was an 05 player on the Anaheim Surf team. This discussion was circulating based on a number of coaches who all began asking questions. This wasnt some sudden revelation but one that was driven by facts on the ground over the last two years. Some may ask, 'Why didnt this come out earlier?' Well, as was stated earlier, this was not one of the premier players on the team and went unnoticed. So, what information is known?

Two seasons ago, this player was playing at Corinthians and at that time was registered under one name with a birth certificate that showed a birthday in 2005. This was later confirmed by individuals who were involved at that time and provided evidence that she had a 2005 birthday. The next year, as has been stated by multiple people, she was heavily recruited (in what appears to have been a package deal) to play for BW. This girl was the lynchpin for recruiting the other 2 girls and many thought they wouldnt stay if she wasnt there. But, thats just interesting. During the 2015/16 season, this player played for BW and there were issues identified by the club about her birth year and, some have said, this contributed to BWs departure from his prior club.

However, this year is the most important. At the beginning of the year, this player was registered as a new player with a new name (added a hyphen name to the name she was previously registered with) and a new CalSouth player number. She played through the year with this team. During the year, however, some coaches in the know raised this issue. One from his prior club knew this was happening and raised it to the club and the club chose to ignore it. I cannot confirm this but am told that during one game a former coach from BWs prior club actually went to a game to see if this player was playing and demanded she be removed from the field and BW did. But, that didnt change anything. Again, I cannot confirm that but have been told that by other coaches. 

As others have said on other threads, this girl and the other 2 players had tried out with other teams and those teams would not take them on because she was an 05. BW chose differently.

Now we get to the real good stuff! So, this week, after talking with prior individuals from the prior club and coaches who had talked and pieced together enough to become aware of what was happening, a protest was filed. At that point CalSouth begins its investigation. The investigation over the last week is one that you see in movies. Multiple birth certificates that were used to register and allow the player to play for 2 years that showed 05 birthdays and one this year that showed 06. I am also told that one was provided this week that was 'pristine' with not a single crease or smudge on it that showed 06. While I do not know all the info, I do know that CalSouth made the decision at that point that this player was ineligible and that would result in a forfeit of the Quarterfinals game. On Thursday the ruling was provided and posted. Rule 9.4 from the State/National Cup rule book is below:


9.4. Any team found guilty of using an ineligible player is not eligible to compete further in the State Cup and USYS Reg. IV Presidents Cup Regionals and US Youth Soccer Presidents Cup National Finals competitions in the current seasonal year. Any coach, manager, or official found guilty of knowingly using an ineligible player is not eligible to compete further in the State Cup and USYS Reg. IV Presidents Cup Regionals and US Youth Soccer Presidents Cup National Finals competitions in the current and subsequent seasonal year. Ineligible player incidents will be reported to the Cal South Protest, Appeals (PAD) Committee for review and/or disciplinary action. 

We all watched the forum explode for this age group the last two days and saw the flaming emotions and comments on this topic. And, we all saw many comments from people who knew this was going on and no one was able to refute any of it. 

Tonight, LAGSB was notified that Anaheim Surf would continue and play in the semifinals. They were told that there was no way to overturn this and that 'because all the parents and families didnt know' they would let them keep playing. They also stated that the player would be suspended. The decision to overturn the investigators was overturned by CQ and RC of CalSouth BoD directly. When questioned, they refused to state that the player was 'ineligible' because that would invoke rule 9.4 and they would have to hold to the original ruling. 

At the end of the day, these are 10 and 11 year old girls! What are we teaching these children? Anaheim Surf has been working to systematically cover this up for over a year! No one can deny that! I dont think anyone would disagree that the majority of players and parents on that team deserve to get to play. And, I understand the EMOTIONAL argument that 'this wasnt an impact player so why does it matter?' It matters because we all play by a set of rules. Cal South stands up on its high horse with rules but doesnt adhere to them. What does this teach our kids? Oh, we dont want to hurt their feelings so we are going to find a way to let this one slide. Why didnt they let the issue slide last year with the boys in this age group that had an 'ineligible' player for a game that they had to forfeit and the losing QF team moved forward? Because they were playing by the rules!

Some other things to ponder:

1) BW is a CalSouth ODP coach. 
2) Why did CQ and RC choose to overrule this ruling at 7PM the night before the game?
3) Did no parent on AS team really know about this? 
4) Why did Anaheim Surf not do something about this when it was raised to them months ago?
5) Do we really believe the coach didnt know about this when many other coaches knew about this?

Youth sports plays a major role in our kids lives and helps them learn values of teamwork, discipline, honesty and integrity. In this case, we do not see that. It will be interesting to see how long this child has to have fake birthdays to substantiate a 2006 birthday. 

Thanks spineless CalSouth for completely disposing of the core values you espouse. 

*Core Values: *

Excellence | Passion | Integrity | Innovation | Development


----------



## Concernedparent (Feb 10, 2017)

This is what ruins youth sports and teaches our children 'If you cheat, you can get away with it!'  

This will make an interesting article for someone.  BW and Anaheim Surf, get ready for the inquiries!


----------



## Frank the Tank (Feb 10, 2017)

I wonder if SD Surf reconsiders their affiliation with Anaheim


----------



## Concernedparent (Feb 10, 2017)

From the things I have heard, Anaheim Surf was racing around town working to cover this up.  Including ensuring birth certificates that showed an 06 birthday ended up in all the right places to cover their tracks.  

Given it looks like Anaheim Surf will play tomorrow because CalSouth made sure no one could do anything by notifying LAGSB late tonight, now its time to elevate outside and ensure these governing bodies and organizations are made public to their corruption and lack of integrity and values.


----------



## Red Devil Fan (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds like an episode of Date Line.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 11, 2017)

Red Devil Fan said:


> Sounds like an episode of Date Line.


I would love to hear Lester Holt and Morrison narrate this saga, lol!


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2017)

Concernedparent said:


> From the things I have heard, Anaheim Surf was racing around town working to cover this up.  Including ensuring birth certificates that showed an 06 birthday ended up in all the right places to cover their tracks.
> 
> Given it looks like Anaheim Surf will play tomorrow because CalSouth made sure no one could do anything by notifying LAGSB late tonight, now its time to elevate outside and ensure these governing bodies and organizations are made public to their corruption and lack of integrity and values.


I'm just an old fart watching from the sidelines these days, but the young troublemaker still deep inside says that LAGSB should show up at the field and demand the right to play. Have any of the LAGSB  families incurred expenses, like car mileage, hotel bills, restaurant meals, State Cup sweatshirts, new popups, etc?  I smell an episode of People's Court coming up.


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2017)

Frank the Tank said:


> I wonder if SD Surf reconsiders their affiliation with Anaheim


When Surf started auctioning off their brand name, I was wondering what all the new "Surfs" were getting with the deal.  Could it be influence with Calsouth BOD?


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2017)

I was planning to go watch my niece play in a President's level tournament game today in Oceanside.  Their opponent is scheduled to be the Anaheim Surf U13/2004 team.

I guess I will have to keep my ears open.


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 11, 2017)

"Tonight, LAGSB was notified that Anaheim Surf would continue and play in the semifinals. They were told that there was no way to overturn this and that 'because all the parents and families didnt know' they would let them keep playing. They also stated that the player would be suspended. The decision to overturn the investigators was overturned by CQ and RC of CalSouth BoD directly. When questioned, they refused to state that the player was 'ineligible' because that would invoke rule 9.4 and they would have to hold to the original ruling."

There must be something else going on in Calsouth's decision-making process.  If Calsouth deemed that the player in question was a 2006, then it would, *at least*, have to declare a forfeit of the State Cup games in which the Anaheim Surf team played.

If Calsouth is allowing Anaheim Surf to play, then my guess is that one of two things is going on:  (1) there is some quantum of evidence supporting the player's 2006 birthdate; or (2) a "due process" claim has been made by either the player, team or club, which prevents Calsouth from disqualifying the team without a hearing.  Calsouth has only one PAD officer, last I heard, and there might not have been enough time to schedule a PAD hearing prior to the upcoming game.

If you think this has been a mess so far, what is going to happen if the Anaheim Surf team wins its next State Cup games?


----------



## Daniel Miller (Feb 11, 2017)

Another possibility arises for the decision to allow Anaheim Surf to continue competing.  The State Cup tournament may be separately administered, and the tournament committee may have decided to allow the team to play.  This would take the decision out of Calsouth's hands.  True, State Cup is a "Calsouth" tournament, but this Chinese Wall between Calsouth and the tournament committee might give enough cover to Calsouth to allow the team to play for the moment.

But at some point, if there was a violation, the Piper must be paid.  We'll see if Calsouth follows through.  Will they take it out on the player only?  Or will Calsouth step up and sanction the club?

My bet .... Calsouth takes the easy way out.  The player gets slammed.  Anaheim Surf gets a pat on the butt.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Feb 11, 2017)

If I get this right, she (her parents) are either lying now and claiming she is an '06 or she (the parents)  were lying previously by claiming she was an '05.   IF this is the same girl, there need to be repercussions; either for the prior lie or for the current lie.  

The sad part is that at some point there was a complete abandonment of the concept of fair play.  And a lot of little girls who had nothing to do with this are suffering.


----------



## Frank the Tank (Feb 11, 2017)

This will be on all uniforms next season mandated by Cal South.


----------



## Joe Diaz (Feb 11, 2017)

Who would want to play against Anaheim Surf after this?  I wouldn't.


----------



## timbuck (Feb 11, 2017)

Looks like an surf v surf final tomorrow


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 14, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Looks like an surf v surf final tomorrow


Looks like the Anaheim team won. That coach, allegedly, does even suspect things at ODP camps & college he coaches at - some kids at camps even end up playing for him right after. Coaches know that is a no-no but that is how some folks roll in this atmosphere. Worse when they are placed in charge of certain aspects in the club. Again, not that serious for all that nonsense.


----------



## Legit_play (Feb 15, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If I get this right, she (her parents) are either lying now and claiming she is an '06 or she (the parents)  were lying previously by claiming she was an '05.   IF this is the same girl, there need to be repercussions; either for the prior lie or for the current lie.
> 
> The sad part is that at some point there was a complete abandonment of the concept of fair play.  And a lot of little girls who had nothing to do with this are suffering.


The problem with this scenario is, why would anyone want the older status? All the advantages fall in the younger age both on the positive play and struggling side ala, he/she is so advanced for their age...or, give them a break, they're a younger. It's completely acceptable to play up, not so much the other way except in this case I guess...lol. You'd have to be an idiot to want the older status if you're younger. SMH


----------



## Sped (Feb 15, 2017)

Legit_play said:


> The problem with this scenario is, why would anyone want the older status? All the advantages fall in the younger age both on the positive play and struggling side ala, he/she is so advanced for their age...or, give them a break, they're a younger. It's completely acceptable to play up, not so much the other way except in this case I guess...lol. You'd have to be an idiot to want the older status if you're younger. SMH


I think this is right.  You don't need a fake birth cert to play up - why anyone would go through that trouble is hard to imagine.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Feb 15, 2017)

Legit_play said:


> The problem with this scenario is, why would anyone want the older status? All the advantages fall in the younger age both on the positive play and struggling side ala, he/she is so advanced for their age...or, give them a break, they're a younger. It's completely acceptable to play up, not so much the other way except in this case I guess...lol. You'd have to be an idiot to want the older status if you're younger. SMH


Think your not understanding the situation. The original issue was/is that she is an 05 playing on a 06 team. She would obviously be deemed to old, thus the issue.


----------



## Legit_play (Feb 15, 2017)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Think your not understanding the situation. The original issue was/is that she is an 05 playing on a 06 team. She would obviously be deemed to old, thus the issue.


Check what I was replying to, I get the situation, just saying in my reply to another post why would someone register as an  05 if they were an 06.


----------

